# Bad calls



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

IS it just me or has there been a lot of bad calls in the NFL this year? They has been alot of calls where I don't see why they called what they did.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah, the Lions really got screwed by some terible calls at the homerdome yesterday. If you're going to give the game to the queens, why even play it? Calvin Johnsons' "fumble", which they reviewed and still screwed up and the last interference call to give the game away were total BS, not to mention the non call on the defensive interference against the queens to save a TD! Phew!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, I was watching the Denver game and there was a passing interference call, and the two guys that were around him, didn't touch him until after he had the ball in his hands and was bringing it to his body.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Yeah, I was watching the Denver game and there was a passing interference call, and the two guys that were around him, didn't touch him until after he had the ball in his hands and was bringing it to his body.


Yeah that was a bad call, but the Broncos pi$$ed that one down their own legs!! After the gift we got in the Chargers game it'll be pretty hard to complain that we are coming out on the short end of the stick!!

Move the ball the way we did in the first half, and then piss it away with a fumble?? We are in big trouble if they can't find a way to make some stops on defense!!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I know that they ****** the game away. But so many bad calls around the legue is getting ridiculas. I personally think that one bad call can win or lose a game for a team.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> I know that they ticked the game away. But so many bad calls around the legue is getting ridiculas. I personally think that one bad call can win or lose a game for a team.


Yes it helped Denver against SD and NO ! You won't hear a complaint from me because of those games, I guess what goes around comes around but now Denver is null with the refs. Turnovers and poor tackling is what caused the BRONCOS to lose the JAX game!


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I belive they are on the take. I mean Denver is not good enough to beat the bolts....


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

fargojohnson said:


> Denver is not good enough to beat the bolts....


 :box:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

oops was that out loud?


----------

